# 25 pounds in 3 months!!



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes I have dropped 25 pounds in 3 months. The last was 3 pounds in 2 weeks. After I was told my sugar was high the cholesteral was high and high blood pressure.. I stopped eating Eggs. And cut Potatoes out except once A month. Rice once A month. And I Am eating Citrus and Apples along with Cheeses and Beef, And then theres Turkey too. I drink upwards of 1 1/2 gallons of water every day and 2 quarts of Cranberry juice daily..The Dr was impressed. To say the least. Now if I can get rid of 50 pounds more I'll be happy I was at 240# Now I Am at 215# Its A start.What are you doing???


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

congratulations!!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Congradulations, I just joined a weight loss group. Last Monday was the first week weigh-in, I lost 3-3/4 pounds. I'm just cutting down on portions.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Now if your sugar is high how can you eat citrus, apples and drink two quarts of cranberry juice a day? Are you testing your blood sugar? I'm not saying you are wrong. Maybe you have found a a unique combination or aren't considered a pre-diabtic or diabetic yet. Congratulations on your weight loss........Most of us would be thrilled to follow in your footstep!
PQ!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Started the H2O thing. 42 oz yesterday. Got up 4 times during the night. 

Patty


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Men!!!! You loose weight so much faster than us ladies. It's not fair!


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I was wondering if its because I cut out Almost All of the EGGS from my diet. Plus the gallon plus of Water A day?? I sweat like A stuck hog With the temps in the 90-100 degree range. Also I cut out ALL most All of the starches.. But there are draw backs. I find I Am tired more often ( I only sleep 4 hours A nite) and then The joints ache more too. And the biggest was this A M Severve heart /chest pains. The nitro's helped greatly there. I have A heart condition. And Am just now able to get A Dr. who WILL help. The last blood work showed Cholesteral was DOWN, And NO infentions of ANY type. But then after being thru the wringer I derseve A bit of good fortune. At the worst point I was up to 260 plus pounds. But I never took loseing the weight to heart. But A wake up call did it. I knew I did NOT want to get to 300 pounds and Die. I Am only 5'7" tall thats after they repaired broken vertibrae in my neck. I will be happy to get down to 160# I can't understand Why they say Women have A difficult time because of Mutablisms?? Any body explain that PLZ!!!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Men- even overweight men have more muscle than women do. Muscle is an efficient burner of fat and therefore raises the metabolism more than someone with less muscle mass (like women). Women really do need exercise or weight train to lose weight- not to burn calories or bulk up (won't happen unless you train for hours a day), but to increase the amount of muscle which in turn will increase the metobolism.

BTW way to go with the weight loss! Looking forward to seeing pictures of a healthier you!


----------

